# Virginia



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Virginia Pollinator*

If you have bees to rent for pollination or need bees to pollinate your fields or orchards, this is where you can make that happen.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers in the Richmond and surrounding areas. For more information you can contact me at 804-658-7189 or e-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks,
Big T


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

*Pollination Bees*

I have bees mounted 16 hives per trailer and will deliver on site for pollination. Price will be negotiated based on distance from our headquaters and crop to be pollinated. Please call 804-598-8082, or cell 804-721-5325.

E & R Honey Farms, Inc.
Powhatan, VA 23139


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Virginia Pollination*

Italian Hives for pollination in Virginia, melons, cucumbers, fruit trees. Call or email for quote: 703-595-1179 [email protected]

Jerry Mattiaccio


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Our Hives out on pumpkin pollination in Virginia.


----------

